# Tax assessor values



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

We purchased a 12 by 50 mobile home and put it on our lake property. We paid $1500 for it. We provided the sales reciept to the building inspector in Schoolcraft county in the u.p. He set the value of the trailer at 16,500. So we are taxed at half that. How can we argue this. Can we argue it. Does that tax appraisal have to go off of bill of sale price. Is it valued by sq. ft.. ???? 

Also looking at building a shed. Are sheds taxed also. I plan on building it on skids so it can be portable. Don't know if that will help in avoid added taxes. 

How can I get a assessors manual. thx.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

That happened to me when we bought our house. Bought for x, assessed at y. Not as extreme as your case though. I went to Board of Review and argued. It didn't get me anywhere. The housing collapse and decreasing values in the last 5 years has got it below where it should be now . Figures, now that we want to move.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The problem is, by putting a mobile home on the property, it became improved property. The property will be assessed with all structures on it. I wouldn't tell them anything about a shed.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Contact the township in your area and ask to speak to the assesor. They will tell you how they came up with the value. It should be based on what other similar properties, with similar buildings and improvements go for in your area. You may be able to go on line and see what other properties are valued at, with similar housing setups. Actual sale price of the trailer probably doesn't play in it as they can be all over the map. Square footage would.

Yes you can appeal. Right about now is the time to appeal your value, your township can provide you this information. 

It's also possible that the value of your property went up, not just the the fact that you put a trailer on it. It is not out of the realm of normal for a property to be reassessed when things are changed on it.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

tdejong302 said:


> We purchased a 12 by 50 mobile home and put it on our lake property. We paid $1500 for it. We provided the sales reciept to the building inspector in Schoolcraft county in the u.p. He set the value of the trailer at 16,500. So we are taxed at half that. How can we argue this. Can we argue it. Does that tax appraisal have to go off of bill of sale price. Is it valued by sq. ft.. ????
> 
> Also looking at building a shed. Are sheds taxed also. I plan on building it on skids so it can be portable. Don't know if that will help in avoid added taxes.
> 
> How can I get a assessors manual. thx.


Purchase price is pretty much irrelevant.

Value of improvements is. You add the value of the improvement to the base land value. 

Look at your property card (available from Assessor). Does it have all the information correct? 

Board of Review is next week (statutory) so, you had better get on the ball.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I think there was a good detailed thread about this 4 months ago good luck.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Yep, well, septic, driveway, shed, and on and on.
Total value of the property. Plus if you homestead below the bridge, they may take that into consideration.


----------

